# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  امثال باللغة الفرنسية وترجمتها للعربيـة

## Shb_Cute

*بعض الأمثال باللغة الفرنسية ومثيلتها بالعربيـة*

Aide-toi, le ciel t'aidera

ساعد نفسك تساعدك السماء
Cela se voit comme le nez au milieu
de la figure.
شيء بارز كاأنف وسط الوجه 
Le chat parti, les souris dansentا
يذهب لقط ترقص الفئران
Les bons comptes font les bons amis.
الحسابات المظبوطة أحسن الأصدقاء 
Mieux vaut tard que jamais. 
أن تصل متأخرا أفضل من لا شي 
Apres la pluie le beau temps.
بعد المطر يأتي الطقس الجميل 
si tu négliges les choses les choses te négligent
عندما تهمل الأشياء تهملك 
On peut être intelligent toute sa vie et stupide un instant
يمكن أن نكون دوما أذكياء وأغبياء في لحظة 
la vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid
الإنتقام طبق يأكل باردا 



Garder un secret, c'est une question d'honneur
احفظ امانة فهذا من مسالة الشرف 

La justice est le fondement du pouvoir.
العدل أساس القوة

La patience est la clé du salut.
الصبر مفتاح الفرج

Chaque interdit est recherché.
كل ممنوع مرغوب

Celui qui est absent a son excuse avec lui
كل غائب عذره معه

Avoir dit la vérité m'a laissé sans ami.
كلام الحق يتركك بدون صديق

Le propos de la nuit, le matin l'efface.
كلام الليل يمحوه النهار


Il revient avec les chaussures de Hunayn
عاد بخفين حنين

Qui cherche trouve.
من يبحث يجد




Qui cultive [sa terre] fait la récolte.
من زرع حصد


Qui creuse un puits pour son frère y tombera lui-même.
من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها


Qui obéit à sa colère perd sa courtoisie.
من أطاع غضبه ضيع أدبه

Soyez optimistes et tout ira pour le mieux !
كن متفائل و كل شي يصير أفضل


Recherchez le savoir fût-ce en Chine !
اطلبوا العلم حتى لو كان في الصين

La beauté ne vient pas des habits.
الجمال لا يأتي من الملابس

Le premier n'a rien laissé au dernier.
الأول لا يترك شيء للأخير

On n'obtient pas tout ce que l'on souhaite.
لا يدرك المرء كل ما يتمناه


Ne remets pas à demain ce que tu dois faire aujourd'hui.
لا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغد


Se taire, c'est parfois répondre.
السكوت يكون بعض الأحيان إجابة

Parfois, le silence est plus éloquent que la parole.
بعض الأحيان السكوت يكون أفصح من الكلام


Toute fille est admiratrice de son père
كل فتاة معجبة بوالدها

Chaque chien devant sa porte aboie.
كل كلب أمام بابه ينبح



Oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent.
العين بالعين و السن بالسن 


Le piastre blanc [doit être gardé] pour le jour noir.
القرش الأبيض إلى اليوم الأسود 



Un esprit sain dans un corps sain.
العقل السليم في الجسم السليم 



Quand il y a mouvement, il y a prospérité.
الحركة فيها بركة 



Qui s'engage sur le chemin arrive
من مشى على الدرب وصل



Qui compte sur la nourriture d'autrui restera longtemps affamé.
من يعتمد على طعام الآخرين يبقى جائع
Pas de reproche après la mort.
لا عتاب بعد الموت 

اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم


Pas de conseil en amour
لا نصائح في الحب

----------


## ajluni top

THAT IS FANTASTIC
THANK U  :Eh S(7):

----------


## emma

THANK U :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## incredibleimagination

*merci beaucoup à ces bons aphorismes 
ils sont tres interesseants mais pourqoui tu les traduis literalement.tu peux trouver les convenables aphorisme on arabe langue
merciiiiiiiiiiiii*

----------


## دليلة

merci :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

يسلمو على الامثال ..... ممكن بس تعلمونا كيف بتنحكى بالفرنسي يعني شكرا تلفظ ميغسي ... ممكن !  :SnipeR (51):

----------

